# Non-aquatic plants?



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

Are there any typically non-aquatic plants (possibly that could be found at, say, Walmart) that will survive submerged in an aquarium?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No, they might survive short term but will soon start dieing and can cause a big mess.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

most pet stores (my local Petco for example) sells tons of plants that they "claim" to be aquatic. they may last a week or two completely submerged, but eventually they will die and rot away


when I first started buying some plants from them, my iPhone and Google was my friend  the packaging has the species name, so a quick Google search would tell me if it were truly aquatic, or something that was meant more for a terrarium


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

There are several plants you can grow out of the water,in a moist environment.Crypts,dwarf baby tears,amazon swords are a few.You can place lucky bamboo in a tank short term,as long as the leaves are out of the water it will do ok for awhile.But will eventually,as Susan said,die and rot in the tank.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Xailiar said:


> Are there any typically non-aquatic plants (possibly that could be found at, say, Walmart) that will survive submerged in an aquarium?


By definition no. *old dude

But some do use things like peace lilies with the roots submerged but the rest of the plants above the water line.

Wall mart even has a "kit" (vase, marbles etc) in the crafts section to do a betta vase. Or at least they did a few years back.


my .02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wall mart even has a "kit" (vase, marbles etc) in the crafts section to do a betta vase. Or at least they did a few years back.

Thats the worst idea ever.Many people dont heat the vase or feed the fish so the betta is slowly freezing and starving to death.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

ive seen LFS sell bog plants as "aquatic" they look real nice for a few weeks but slowly rot and die.


----------

